# Questions about moving to Vegas



## Loxley (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey, guys,

So, I've got two questions about living in Vegas as a permanent resident. I've got a friend who is pretty high up the hierarchy on one of the casinos off-Strip in Las Vegas, who has offered to hook me up with a job should I end up as a permanent resident in the US, within surveillance or security at said casino.

On the other hand, those of you who've read my intro post know that my girlfriend, fiancé and in a year, to be wife, would rather move to Kansas City (where, in turn, my former Krav Maga instructor has offered to hook me up with a job at another casino. Americans are so helpful!), so my moving to Vegas is by no means certain.

But, my question is, as this would almost certainly be the case in Sweden where I am from - is there any laws saying that a permanent resident could not work at a casino and/or work in security jobs or somesuch, in Las Vegas?

And also, what would someone more informed say that the living costs are like in Vegas, on average, compared to "the rest of the US"? That was another concern of my girlfriend's, that it's more expensive living in Vegas than in Missouri.

Thanks, muchachos!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

A casual conversation does not constitute a job offer. Especially within larger organizations there is no "hooking up" but requirements and protocol.
As long as you propperly inform USCIS about changes pertaining to your residence you are free to move within the US.
Cost of living depends not only on location but on needs and wants.


----------



## Loxley (Nov 18, 2012)

No, no, I don't live in the US right now. 

I'm going to get married to my US fiancé and move there at the end of next year.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Loxley said:


> No, no, I don't live in the US right now.
> 
> I'm going to get married to my US fiancé and move there at the end of next year.


Have not heard of permanent resident NOT being able to work at casinos or in private security work.

As a permanent resident - not a citizen - you certainly would be severely restricted (if not barred) from working in State/Federal security, police forces or defence security.

Vegas is probably more expensive than Missouri, although house prices have fallen heavily in Vegas.


----------



## Loxley (Nov 18, 2012)

Gotcha. Thanks for the reply. 

Unfortunately, my fiancé has strictly forbidden me from (After I started watching Justified. Great show! Bwahaha.) becoming a US Marshal, so state/federal security, police and defence security is pretty much out the window anyway.


----------



## UKUSA2012 (Jun 25, 2012)

Think about the lifestyle. 

Kansas: middle of nowhere and the weather. 

Las Vegas: the effect wears off.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

UKUSA2012 said:


> Think about the lifestyle.
> 
> Kansas: middle of nowhere and the weather.
> 
> Las Vegas: the effect wears off.



Vegas is one of those places like Orlando.....A lot of fun for a week's vacation....but to live there.....Meh!!!!!

Where is your fiancé living at the moment?


----------



## Loxley (Nov 18, 2012)

She's living in Springfield, Missouri. It's a nice enough town, but we both want to live in a larger city.

Also, the reason I want to move to Vegas really isn't because it's the City of Sin, with the gambling and all that. But I was there for ten days (Not a single time did I gamble, btw. The Gambling Devil has a firm grasp on me, so I stay clear of it. >_> ), and me and way above mentioned friend hiked in the mountains around Las Vegas. I completely fell in love with the hiking... The most beautiful mountains imaginable...


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

mamasue said:


> Vegas is one of those places like Orlando.....A lot of fun for a week's vacation....but to live there.....Meh!!!!!
> 
> Where is your fiancé living at the moment?


I disagree I have friends living in Vegas at the moment. I just saw them three weeks ago. They love it. They are about 20 minutes from the strip. They have a great house with amazing views that they got close to nothing thanks to a foreclosure deal. If they want they are close enough they can take in a show, great food, shops. They both have great jobs in the health care field. It's not for everybody, and I would say rent a long stay hotel for a few weeks to see if you like the area.


----------



## UKUSA2012 (Jun 25, 2012)

Poopsie23 said:


> I disagree I have friends living in Vegas at the moment. I just saw them three weeks ago. They love it. They are about 20 minutes from the strip. They have a great house with amazing views that they got close to nothing thanks to a foreclosure deal. If they want they are close enough they can take in a show, great food, shops. They both have great jobs in the health care field. It's not for everybody, and I would say rent a long stay hotel for a few weeks to see if you like the area.


I agree with that. Rent a long stay hotel for even a month if you can. Then see if you like it. Visiting is not living. Consider also how hard it is to get documentation - drivers licenses etc. and additional taxes you didn't realize existed.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

I am very familiar with both Las Vegas and Kansas City. Living costs are not much different. Nevada does not have a state income tax like MO.

There are nice areas in both cities. Summerlin, Henderson, Green Valley are all good areas in Las Vegas. Our son and his family lived in Lenexa which is actually in Kansas state but is part of the Kansas City metro area. It is a nice area. The weather is going to be very much different. You have to decide what are your preferences. Personally, I would choose Las Vegas over Kansas City if I had to but would really not want to live in either place. 

If you like the outdoors Las Vegas is better. If you are a sports fan than Kansas City is better.


----------



## Borgy21 (Nov 8, 2012)

I find it hard to believe that anyone could hook you up with a job in these circumstances. Working at a casino is not what is considered a skill that is needed by foreign workers. I doubt you would be able to get a work visa for such a job. Sorry.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Borgy21 said:


> I find it hard to believe that anyone could hook you up with a job in these circumstances. Working at a casino is not what is considered a skill that is needed by foreign workers. I doubt you would be able to get a work visa for such a job. Sorry.


If you read the entire thread - OP is in the process of marrying a US citizen.


----------



## Loxley (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, everybody. They've been really helpful and interesting. 

Borgy, it is as twostep said. I do not have any higher education, nor am I planning to get one, that qualifies me for a working visa. But I am planning to marry my fiancé in fall next year, and at that time I'll be sticking around the good ol' ex-New World. 

JohnSoCal, I'm with you on Vegas. I also hate sports (except for martial arts. >_> ) and love the outdoors.

But as we all know, this decision will ultimately be made by my girlfriend, as let's face it, women are the true deciders in a relationship.  I'll just have to use all the info I've learnt here, to try and convince her of the awesomeness of Vegas.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Vegas and The Strip are two enteties. No state income tax but a very harsh climate outside of AC controlled housing. It all depends on what you expect, need, have to have and bring to the table.


----------



## Loxley (Nov 18, 2012)

Well, currently there's 30 cm of snow and -15 where I am right now, so, I welcome the desert with open arms. XD


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Loxley said:


> Well, currently there's 30 cm of snow and -15 where I am right now, so, I welcome the desert with open arms. XD


You have never dealt with dry heat, constant wind and constant dust. No blade of grass unless you water it, a/c, tourists.


----------



## jungle (Dec 31, 2011)

I lived in Vegas for 2 years and LOVED it!!! I was there when gas prices went up to $4.25, which sucked. But like everyone has said, lots of indoor and outdoor things to do, super hot from June to September, no state income tax, cheap houses right now in gated communities, food costs are the same as anywhere, airlines that travel anywhere, and I always had great neighbors. I lived by the famous Freed's bakery, which means I bought lots of yummy cookies, cakes, brownies! The only bad thing is traffic from the strip to Summerlin and because there are lots of people from all over the world there are different kinds of drivers. I know of several people in really bad accidents because people not obeying traffic laws. But I would move back in a heart beat if I got a job at UNLV or CCSN!


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

twostep said:


> You have never dealt with dry heat, constant wind and constant dust. No blade of grass unless you water it, a/c, tourists.


Constant dust? Evidently you are not very familiar with Las Vegas. Yes, the summer can be pretty hot but not much dust. I certainly prefer the climate in Las Vegas to that of Kansas City. There are some nice areas around Las Vegas. Some people like the dry hot weather. I lived in Phoenix and have spent a lot of time in other desert areas like Las Vegas, Palm Springs. I far prefer the desert areas to places like Houston or Florida with high humidity.


----------



## MrsRose (May 23, 2012)

*greetings from Las Vegas*

I live in Las Vegas. We've lived here for about seven years now. We've lived in east las vegas (not a good side of town to reside in), henderson, spring valley, and now south west las vegas. 

Las Vegas is so much more than what you see on TV and in movies, or on a vacation here. If you enjoy the outdoors (we are outdoorsy folks ourselves) then you can find a fair amount of things to do nearby. There's Red Rock Canyon, Mt Charleston, and Lake Mead...but beyond that there's really not much else unless you travel a few hours to Utah or southern California. And as some have said, the weather is extreme. Summers see temperatures of over 100 degrees for many weeks, and winters dip below freezing now and then. Very arid, dry hot, hot, HOT summers, and cold, dry winters. I don't particularly enjoy winter here because it's all the same dust and dirt as summer, only cold. No sparkling snow or fall colors or anything. But you do avoid the REALLY extreme cold and snow that other areas of the US experience. And yes...there IS dust. A LOT of it. Las Vegas is located in a giant dust bowl. The only green you'll find here is synthetic grass. Lol. But at least we don't have tornadoes. 

Vegas does have some "awesomeness" to it. Red Rock Canyon is fun, Lake Las Vegas is a lovely little getaway,it's easy to enjoy a glamorous night out with your sweetheart with all those world-class restaurants and hotels so close by, there are lots of attractive and fun parks for the family to enjoy (including a new waterpark which is being built, and should be open this summer ) and easy access to plenty of shopping and restaurants. Red Rock Canyon is beautiful, but to say that they're the most beautiful mountains ever is an over statement, to say the least. They are indeed beautiful, but places like Zion National Park or Canyonlands National Park in Utah, or Yosemite and MacArthur Burney Falls in California, or The southern Alps in NZ, or the Himalayas...well you get my point. 

One great thing about Vegas is that it has a buyer's housing market. And there's no state tax in Nevada. 

If you want nothing to do with the "Sin City" aspect of Vegas, you could choose to live in areas like Summerlin, Henderson, Centennial, or West/Southwest Las Vegas. These areas are all lovely, less crowded than downtown, and have more of a family-friendly community feel to them than much of Vegas does. 

Hope some of this info helps.


----------

